
Ask HN: Why don't we introduce static types in EcmaScript? - dhandalanawaz
It&#x27;ll make very little sense to use TypeScript &#x2F; other projects like Flow if this was the case and this would make JavaScript a LOT faster.
======
vtesucks
An alternate way of asking the same question- why don't we have typescript
runtime in browser.

The answer is political. Microsoft can't create it in edge because they would
be blamed for trying to fragment the web. Everybody else has no reason to.

~~~
cimmanom
Why would Microsoft have more reason than Google, Mozilla, or Apple?

